# Honk if you like MT!!



## shesulsa

I want to tell you folks that I think MartialTalk is the friendliest, most cohesive internet Martial Arts discussion board and I am proud to boast my membership here because of its members.

The vision of the founder is to have a place where we can respectfully exchange ideas, argue fine points in a mature fashion and have some fun without too many politics muddying the waters.

The arcade is fun, the Supporting Member areas are a riot, and if you haven't had a chance to have a _*free trial membership, sign up here*_ to apply!

That's right!  I'm asking you to support MartialTalk and keep us the BEST MartialArts discussion forum on the web!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

I agree. MT is a great resource and one of the few truly friendly Martial Art's forums on the net. I know that the $15.00 I spent to become a Supporting Member was a great investment.

BTW, Supporting Members can post pictures in their posts and have their own gallery of pictures, as well. Here's mine:

http://www.martialtalk.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=24


----------



## kodo

I really think this is a cool site.  I look forward to all the stuff I'm going to learnfrom everyone.  And it's cool how the members are not too boastfull.  It's hard to finda group of martial artists, online or not, without the atmosphere getting too thick with ego.  I'm going strait fromthis point to be a supporting member.


Osu!


----------



## Drac

Hooooonk...Since becoming involved with MT I rarely vist ANY of the other sites..Martial Talk meets all of my needs..


----------

